# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] ادارة الازمات

## اسكندرانى

مفهوم الازمة 

يؤدي الخلط بين المقصود بالازمة والمشكلة والكارثة 
الي سوء التخطيط لمواجهة الازمات
 نتيجة للتهوين من الامر آو عدم اعطائه الاهتمام اللازم والكافي 

وقبل تعريف الازمة سنعرف المشكلة ثم نحدد مفهوم الازمة واسبابها 

 مفهوم المشكلة 

هي حالة من التوتر وعدم الرضى نتيجة لوجود بعض الصعوبات 
التي تعوق تحقيق الاهداف والوصول اليها 
والمشكلة هي السبب لحالة غير مرغوب فيها
 وبالتالي  تكون  بمثابة تمهيد للازمة اذا اتخذت مسارا حادا ومعقدا 
لذلك يجب عدم ترك المشاكل تتراكم ويجب حلها بشكل دوري ودائم 

وعلى المدير آن يتقن مهارة إدارة الازمات 
وتحديد المشكلات ووضع الحلول المناسبة 
والسريعة والاقتصادية أي القليلة الكلفة 


 مفهوم الكارثة

هناك خلط كبير بين الكارثة والازمة 
نظرا للارتباط الشديد بين المفهومين 
فالمشكلة التي تبقى دون حسم لفترة طويلة تتحول آلي كارثة 
والكوارث هي غالبا الاسباب الرئيسية المسببة للازمات 
فالكارثة هي الحالة التي حدثت فعلا 
وادت آلي تدمير وخسائر في الموارد البشرية والمادية آو كلاهما 

اسباب الكوارث بشكل عام هي 
 اسباب طبيعية 
 اسباب بشرية ( مدراء فاشلين ليس لديهم رؤية تطويرية ) 
 اسباب صناعية تكنولوجية 
ويتضح من ذلك آن الكارثة ليست هي الازمة 
ولكن الازمة هي احد نتائج الكوارث 
أي آن الكوارث آم الازمات
 والازمة بنت مدللة للكارثة 


يتبع

----------


## اسكندرانى

تعريف الازمة 
هي نتيجة نهائية لتراكم مجموعة من التاثيرات 
آو حدوث خلل مفاجىء يؤثر على المقومات الرئيسية للنظام

 وتشكل الازمة تهديد كبير وصريح وواضح
 لبقاء المنظمة آو المؤسسة آو الشركة 
وقد تؤدي الازمات المتتابعة آلي اختلاط الاسباب بالنتائج
 مما يفقد المدير آو صانع القرار القدرة على السيطرة على الأمور 

وتختلف الازمة عن الاشكال القريبة منها
 مثل المشكلات والكوارث 
في انها أي الازمة تؤدي آلي اصابة الاعمدة الرئيسية
 لحياة الفرد ولحياة الشركة وللمجتمع 

اسباب الازمات من وجهة نظر ادارية

 المعلومات الخاطئة آو الناقصة 
عندما تكون المعلومات غير متاحة آو قاصرة آو غير دقيقة 
فان الاستنتاجات تكون خاطئة فتصبح القرارات ايضا خاطئة
 وغير سليمة مما يؤدي آلي ظهور تعارض وصراعات وازمات 

 التفسير الخاطىء للامور 
آن الخلل في عملية التقدير والتقويم للامور
 والاعتماد على الجوانب الوجدانية والعاطفية 
اكثر من الجوانب العقلانية يجعل القرارات غير واقعية
 ويرتب ذلك نتائج تؤدي في النهاية آلي الازمة

 الضغوط 
هناك ضغوط داخلية وخارجية مثل الضرائب والمنافسة
 ومطالب العاملين والتكنولوجية الجديدة
 فتتصارع هذه الضغوط مع بعضها 
ويجد المدير نفسه وسط هذه الضغوط 
فيكون قد تقدم مراحل كثيرة في طريقه آلي الازمة 

 ضعف المهارات القيادية
 القيادة فن وعلم وموهبة وزكاء 
وهي تتضمن التعامل مع الناس 
لذلك علينا توقع التناقضات والامور التي لا يمكن التنبؤ بها 
لان النفس البشرية معقدة
 لذلك من الصعب آن نتعامل معها دائما بمنهجية علمية 
لذلك علينا آن نفتح اذهاننا 
وعلى المدير آن يلعب دوره بمهارة فائقة 
وان يرسم صور جميلة كالتي يرسمها الرسام بالالوان والفرشاة 
وعلى المدير آن يكون كالموسيقي بل كقائد الاوركيسترا 
وعلى المدير آن يقلع عن اسلوب الإدارة بالتهديد والوعيد والتعنيف


 الجمود والتكرار 
بعض مدرائنا والعاملين  يختارون طريق الجمود والتكرار 
في اداء العمل لانه الطريق الذي يعود بنا سالمين 
وهناك كثير من الناس يضيعون حياتهم منتظرين انفراج المشكلات 
وفي هذه الحالة تتراكم المشكلات وتكون مقدمة لحدوث الازمة
 فلا يقبلون التغير والتطوير بسهولة
 وللاسف آن اغلب المديرين يتصفون
 بالجمود الفكري والروحي والضميري والابداعي والتطويري والتشريعي 


 غياب آو تعارض الاهداف 
آن المديرون الذين يسمحون للحريق آن ينشب 
ثم بعد ذلك يوظفون كل طاقاتهم لاخماد هذا الحريق
 لانهم يشعرون آن الازمات تواجههم باستمرار
 فهم ببساطة سيقولون انه ليس لديهم وقت لوضع الاهداف 


 البحث عن الحلول السهلة 
آن حل المشكلات والازمات يتطلب بذل الجهد والعرق 
واعمال العقل اما البحث عن الحلول السهلة
 يزيد المشكلات ويعقدها ويحولها آلي ازمات 

 الشائعات 
تؤثر الشائعات بشكل كبير على الروح المعنوية 
وتشيع نوعا من عدم الثقة 
ووجود النار تحت الرماد امر جاهز لاشعال الازمات 
اذا لم يتم اكتشافها واطفائها في الوقت المناسب 

آن هذه الاسباب ليست هي الوحيدة بل يوجد غيرها
 حسب طبيعة الازمة لكن يجب تلافي هذه الاسباب لتجنب المزيد من الازمات 


يتبع

----------


## اسكندرانى

استراتيجيات مواجهة الازمات

 استراتيجية العنف 
وتستخدم هذه الاستراتيجية مع الازمة المجهولة
 التي لا يتوفر عنها معلومات كافية 
وكذلك تستخدم مع الازمات المتعلقة بالمبادىء والقيم
 ومع الازمات التي تنتشر بشكل سرطاني في عدة اتجاهات
 ومع الازمات التي يفيد العنف في مواجهتها
 وذلك من خلال تحطيم مقومات الازمة 
وضرب الوقود المشعل للازمة 
آو وقف تغذية الازمة بالوقود اللازم لاستمرارها 
كما يمكن حصار العناصر المسببة للازمة وقطع مصادر الامداد عنها 

 استراتيجية وقف النمو 
تهدف هذه الاستراتيجية آلي التركيزعلى قبول الامر الواقع
 وبذل الجهد لمنع تدهوره 
وفي نفس الوقت السعي آلي تقليل درجة تاثير الازمة 
وعدم  الوصول آلي درجة الانفجار
 وتستخدم هذه الاستراتيجية
 في حالة التعامل مع قضايا الراي العام والاضرابات 
ويجب هنا الاستماع لقوى الازمة
 وتقديم بعض التناولات وتلبية بعض المتطلبات 
من اجل تهيئة الظروف للتفاوض المباشر وحل الازمة 


 استراتيجية التجزئه 
تعتمد هذه الاستراتيجية على دراسة وتحليل
 العوامل المكونة للازمة 
 والقوى المؤثرة  فيها وخاصة في الازمات الكبير والقوية 
حيث يمكن تحويلها آلي ازمات صغيرة 
ذات ضغوط اقل مما يسهل التعامل معها 
ويمكن هنا خلق تعارض في المصالح 
بين الاجزاء الكبير للازمة والصراع على قيادة الاجزاء
 واستمالتها وتقديم اغراءات لضرب التحالفات 

 استراتيجية الاجهاض  
يمثل الفكر الصانع للازمة و الذي يقف وراء الازمة
 في صورة اتجاهات معينة 
تاثير شديد على قوة الازمة
 وتركز هذه الاستراتيجية على التاثير في هذا الفكر
 واضعاف الاسس التي يقوم عليها
 حيث ينصرف عنه بعض القوى
 وتضعف الازمة ويمكن هنا استخدام التشكيك
 في العناصر المكونة للفكر 
والتضامن مع هذا الفكر ثم التخلي عنه واحداث الانقسام 

 استراتيجية دفع الازمة لامام 
وتهدف هذه الاستراتيجية آلي الاسراع
 بدفع القوى المشاركة في صناعة الازمة 
آلي مرحلة متقدمة تظهر خلافاتهم
 وتسرع بوجود الصراع بينهم 
ويستخدم في هذه الاستراتيجية تسريب معلومات خاطئة 
وتقديم تنازلات تكتيكية لتكون مصدر للصراع ثم يستفاد منها 

 استراتيجية تغير المسار 
وتهدف آلي التعامل مع الازمات 
الجارفة والشديدة التي يصعب الوقوف امامها 
وتركز على ركوب عربة قيادة الازمة والسير معها 
لاقصر مسافة ممكنة ثم تغير مسارها الطبيعي
 وتحويلها آلي مسارات بعيدة عن اتجاه قمة الازمة 
ويستخدم هنا الخيارات التالية 
- الانحناء للعاصفة 
- السير في نفس اتجاه العاصفة 
- محاولة ابطاء سرعة العاصفة 
- تصدير الازمة آلي خارج المجال الازموي 
- احكام السيطرة على اتجاه الازمة 
- استثمار الازمة بشكلها الجديد لتعويض الخسائر السابقة

منقول للاهمية القصوى

----------


## Amira

*مواجهة الازمات في الشركات من المواضيع الشائكة و المتداولة في مجالس الإدارات* 
*و أهم الكيانات الأقتصادية في البلد أعتقد نجاحها قائم علي بعد نظرها في توقعها لحدوث الأزمات المستقبلية داخلية كانت أم خارجية علي المستوي العام زي زيادة الاسعار و ارتفاع أو هبوط اسعار تحويل العملات و خلافه. * 




> *ضعف المهارات القيادية*
> 
> *القيادة فن وعلم وموهبة وزكاء 
> وهي تتضمن التعامل مع الناس 
> لذلك علينا توقع التناقضات والامور التي لا يمكن التنبؤ بها 
> لان النفس البشرية معقدة
> لذلك من الصعب آن نتعامل معها دائما بمنهجية علمية 
> لذلك علينا آن نفتح اذهاننا 
> وعلى المدير آن يلعب دوره بمهارة فائقة 
> ...




*بمناسبة النفس البشرية ...*
*كنا مرة في اجتماع بسبب أزمات داخلية بين الأفراد و الريس أبدي أقتراح بإنشاء قسم أمراض نفسية بالشركة * 
*بس الحمد لله وقتها الأزمة عدت علي خير من غير مستشفي * 

*المهارات القيادية و باقي أقسام الموضوع محتاجين كلام كتير جدا .. لذلك أسمحلي بالعودة مرة أخرى* 

*موضوع أكثر من متميز يا إسكندراني *

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ نادر..
بجد موضوع متميز جدااا.. 
يسلم مجهودك فى تجميعه وايضاحه الموجز لنا  :f: .. وفى انتظار المزيد من الموضوعات القيمة.. :f:

----------


## لمسه

استاذى الفضيل

تسلم على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع
وتسلم على المجهود الواضح 
 بسلسلة من الأزمات التي تختلف في طبيعتها وحجمها وعوامل تحريكها مؤدية 
إلى خلق الصعوبات والمشكلات وإحداث الانهيارات في القيم والمعتقدات والممتلكات ,
 لذا فإن مواجهة الأزمات والوعي بها يعد أمرا ضروريا
 لتفادي المزيد من الخسائر المادية والمعنوية .

موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا 
سلمت على ماقدمت لنا من افاده
وسلمت يداك

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك استاذ اسكندرانى 
موضوع جميل جدا وهام 
متابعه مع حضرتك ان شاء الله
تسجيل حضور 
ولى عوده

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / الأستاذ نادر أبو سكندر
هذا موضوع هام بالفعل ويعرف هذه الأزمات من أنكوى بنار عمله فى الإدارة . عموماً هذا تسجيل حضور فقط ولى عودة لأن الموضوع يحتاج لفهم وقرأة متأنية حتى نستفيد . دمت بخير وصحة

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أستاذي العزيز...اسكندراني..

الحقيقة من المرات القلائل...اللي ممكن أتعمق فيها في المفاهيم الإدارية...
كل التحية لحضرتك على الشرح المبسط لمفهوم الأزمة و الفرق بينه و بين الكارثة و المشكلة...

هو يمكن من أوائل الأسئلة اللي بنتسألها في المقابلات...عن كيفية التعامل مع أزمة طارئة و مشكلة مفاجأة حصلت ممكن توقف مشروع بحاله..لأنه طبيعة الشغل عندنا بتبقى مشروع كبير بيتقسم ل tasks و ممكن team يمسك مشروع كامل...
بصراحة ادارة الأزمة بتبقى مسؤلية الteam leader و نجاح المشروع متوقف على مدى كفاءته في الأول..





			
				استراتيجيات مواجهة الازمات

استراتيجية العنف 
وتستخدم هذه الاستراتيجية مع الازمة المجهولة
التي لا يتوفر عنها معلومات كافية 
وكذلك تستخدم مع الازمات المتعلقة بالمبادىء والقيم
ومع الازمات التي تنتشر بشكل سرطاني في عدة اتجاهات
ومع الازمات التي يفيد العنف في مواجهتها
وذلك من خلال تحطيم مقومات الازمة 
وضرب الوقود المشعل للازمة 
آو وقف تغذية الازمة بالوقود اللازم لاستمرارها 
كما يمكن حصار العناصر المسببة للازمة وقطع مصادر الامداد عنها 

استراتيجية وقف النمو 
تهدف هذه الاستراتيجية آلي التركيزعلى قبول الامر الواقع
وبذل الجهد لمنع تدهوره 
وفي نفس الوقت السعي آلي تقليل درجة تاثير الازمة 
وعدم الوصول آلي درجة الانفجار
وتستخدم هذه الاستراتيجية
في حالة التعامل مع قضايا الراي العام والاضرابات 
ويجب هنا الاستماع لقوى الازمة
وتقديم بعض التناولات وتلبية بعض المتطلبات 
من اجل تهيئة الظروف للتفاوض المباشر وحل الازمة 


استراتيجية التجزئه 
تعتمد هذه الاستراتيجية على دراسة وتحليل
العوامل المكونة للازمة 
والقوى المؤثرة فيها وخاصة في الازمات الكبير والقوية 
حيث يمكن تحويلها آلي ازمات صغيرة 
ذات ضغوط اقل مما يسهل التعامل معها 
ويمكن هنا خلق تعارض في المصالح 
بين الاجزاء الكبير للازمة والصراع على قيادة الاجزاء
واستمالتها وتقديم اغراءات لضرب التحالفات 

استراتيجية الاجهاض 
يمثل الفكر الصانع للازمة و الذي يقف وراء الازمة
في صورة اتجاهات معينة 
تاثير شديد على قوة الازمة
وتركز هذه الاستراتيجية على التاثير في هذا الفكر
واضعاف الاسس التي يقوم عليها
حيث ينصرف عنه بعض القوى
وتضعف الازمة ويمكن هنا استخدام التشكيك
في العناصر المكونة للفكر 
والتضامن مع هذا الفكر ثم التخلي عنه واحداث الانقسام 

استراتيجية دفع الازمة لامام 
وتهدف هذه الاستراتيجية آلي الاسراع
بدفع القوى المشاركة في صناعة الازمة 
آلي مرحلة متقدمة تظهر خلافاتهم
وتسرع بوجود الصراع بينهم 
ويستخدم في هذه الاستراتيجية تسريب معلومات خاطئة 
وتقديم تنازلات تكتيكية لتكون مصدر للصراع ثم يستفاد منها 

استراتيجية تغير المسار 
وتهدف آلي التعامل مع الازمات 
الجارفة والشديدة التي يصعب الوقوف امامها 
وتركز على ركوب عربة قيادة الازمة والسير معها 
لاقصر مسافة ممكنة ثم تغير مسارها الطبيعي
وتحويلها آلي مسارات بعيدة عن اتجاه قمة الازمة 
ويستخدم هنا الخيارات التالية 
- الانحناء للعاصفة 
- السير في نفس اتجاه العاصفة 
- محاولة ابطاء سرعة العاصفة 
- تصدير الازمة آلي خارج المجال الازموي 
- احكام السيطرة على اتجاه الازمة 
- استثمار الازمة بشكلها الجديد لتعويض الخسائر السابقة
			
		

أفتكر أكتر حاجة كانت بتنجح معانا..استراتيجية فرق تسد divide and conquer ....أو التجزئة زي ما حضرتك قلت...

مفاهيم بصراحة مفكرتش و لا مرة إني أتعمق فيها...و بالذات استراتيجيات معالجة الأزمة....
و حضرتك فعلاً بسطت الموضوع جداً أ.نادر...

موضوع قيم جداً حقيقي بجد....

تقبل خالص ودي واحترامي...

*

----------


## kethara

> استراتيجيات مواجهة الازمات
> 
>  استراتيجية العنف 
> وتستخدم هذه الاستراتيجية مع الازمة المجهولة
>  التي لا يتوفر عنها معلومات كافية 
> وكذلك تستخدم مع الازمات المتعلقة بالمبادىء والقيم
>  ومع الازمات التي تنتشر بشكل سرطاني في عدة اتجاهات
>  ومع الازمات التي يفيد العنف في مواجهتها
>  وذلك من خلال تحطيم مقومات الازمة 
> ...



*[frame="12 70"] أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نــــــــــــادر

                 وها أنت من جديد بموضوعاتك الرائعة المفيدة

             ولكن هذة المرة غير كل مرة هذا الموضوع كنت أبحث عنه

            وقرأت الكثير ولكن لم أفهم مثلما قرأت هنا بتلك الخطوات المجزأة البسيطة

           وتمنيت ان يقرأ الكل هذا الموضوع لشدة أهميتة وهل حقا عندنا أستعداد ان نواجه

                تلك الأزمات الطارئة بقليل من المنهجية والدراسة الواعية للأزمة ؟؟

                          وليس شرطا حتميا

            ان تكون تلك الأزمة أدارية وأقتصادية  لا فبقليل من الجهد ممكن ان نطبقها

               على جميع الأزمات التى تمر بنا بحياتنا العادية ولو أجزاء منها

                          لكى تحقق الأستفادة المرجوة من اثارة الموضوع

                      فتقبل شكرى وتحيتى على هذا المجهود

                        جزاك الله خيرا وجعله بميزان حسناتك




                            مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بمناسبة النفس البشرية ...
> كنا مرة في اجتماع بسبب أزمات داخلية بين الأفراد و الريس أبدي أقتراح بإنشاء قسم أمراض نفسية بالشركة  
> بس الحمد لله وقتها الأزمة عدت علي خير من غير مستشفي  
> 
> المهارات القيادية و باقي أقسام الموضوع محتاجين كلام كتير جدا .. لذلك أسمحلي بالعودة مرة أخرى


اختى الرقيقه 
اميرة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
المدير  كشخصية قيادية 
يتوقف على قدراتها وامكانيتها  وتفهمها وادراكها 
90 % من نجاح العمل 
ليس لانه يقوم بالعمل 
لكن لانه الاطار الذى يحوى بداخله كل افراد فريق العمل 
هو من يستطيع ان يبسط لهم الحماية والامان والاستقرار والدافع 
ويستطيع ان يحل  كل المشاكل 
بل يتنبأ بالمشاكل قبل حدوثها ويعمل على تجنبها 
او لو وقعت يستطيع بمهارته 
 ان يجنب العاملين اى تاثير سلبى ناتج عن  هذه المشكلة 
المدير شخصيه 
يستطيع ان يرفع النتيجة الى 100 % او ينزل بها الى الصفر 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
بس فين المدير يا اميرة 
مش عارف ليه كل ما اشوف لحضرتك رد فى القاعة 
ينتابنى احساس 
بانك السبب الرئيسى اللى حيخلى المدير
يدخل بنفسه مستشفى الامراض النفسية والعصبية 
مش عااااااااارف ليه عندى الاحساس ده
اسعدنى وجودك 
ومنتظر عودتك بمغامرة جديده فى عالم الادارة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
سوما 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اسعدنى وجودك وتشريفك للموضوع 
وثناءك على الموضوع وقيمته العلمية 
يارب يكون مفيد وان شاء الله سيكون هناك غيره باذن الله

----------


## Amira

> *مش عارف ليه كل ما اشوف لحضرتك رد فى القاعة* 
> *ينتابنى احساس* 
> *بانك السبب الرئيسى اللى حيخلى المدير*
> *يدخل بنفسه مستشفى الامراض النفسية والعصبية* 
> *مش عااااااااارف ليه عندى الاحساس ده*
> *اسعدنى وجودك* 
> *ومنتظر عودتك بمغامرة جديده فى عالم الادارة*




*أنا هاقولك معلومة يا إسكندراني .. علشان تراجع إحساسك إلي طلع أوت ده* 
*انا في شغلي الحالي و مع نفس مديري من سنة 1997 ... و حمد للرب إلي الآن لسة ماحدش أشتكي من عقله* 
*ولو مشاركاتي في القاعة ... بتكون دي نتيجتها يبقي خليني بعيد احسن * 
*مغامرة ... تصور حضرتك أن الكلمة حسستني إني بشتغل في الأدغال* 

*خالص مودتي لشخصكم الكريم*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى وصديقى الأستاذ الفاضل / نادر
من حوالى ثلاثين سنة كانت توجد فى مصر شركة ناجحة جداً أسمها شركة الجوت المصرية وكان مبنى الإدارة فى الشركة لا يضم أكثر من اربعة حجرات وبعد النجاح قفز على رأس إدارة الشركة أحد المسنودين فجعل مبنى الإدارة أكبر من مبانى المصانع وأختار أهل الثقة وطرد أهل الخبرة فكانت النتيجة أن المصنع اصبح خاسر .
أسوق هذا المثل للتدليل على أهمية الإدارة وأن يكون القائمين عليها على دراية تامة بفنونها وأزماتها وكيفية إدارتها للوصول بالمؤسسة أو الشركة لبر الأمان ثم تحقيق نجاحات أكبر .
وقد واجهت بعض الأزمات فى مكان عملى الحالى فأنا مسئول عن التخطيط ومتابعة التشغيل فى شركتى وقد سعيت فعلاً لتثقيف نفسى بحضور دورات متخصصة فى مجال الإدارة .وتعلمت من الدراسة النظرية والواقع العملى أن مجال تطوير أنظمة الإدارة والمهارات الإدارية وإدارة الأزمات مرتبط أرتباط مباشر بعلم بنظم التدريب وبناء فريق العمل المتكامل  الذى يجيد  المهارات القيادية . وهذا العلم وأن كان مستحدثاً بمعنى تدريسه وجعله علم مستقل  بذاته إلا أنه قديم فمنذ أن وطأت قدم الإنسان على الأرض بدأت الأزمات التى تحتاج لإدارة وأذكر أن حاثة طمع قابيل فى زوجة أخيه هابيل كانت أول الأزمات على الأرض تلاها كارثة القتل التى لم يفلح قابيل فى إدارتها وأسترشد بالغراب .( ارجو أن لا يكون التشبيه بعيداً )
وهنا يجب  التعريف بماهية الأزمة وكيفية نشوءها  ودورة حياتها و طرق إدارتها والتخطيط الناجح للتعامل معها وهذا ما وضحته أنت فى موضوعك ببراعة وتكامل .
ومن أهم الوظائف وظيفة تقييم أداء العاملين في مختلف قطاعات العمل وصولاً إلى استخدام أمثل للموارد و هذه الوظيفة بصفة خاصة تحتاج أن يكون القائمين عليها على أعلى قدر من النزاهة.
وقد سجل لنا التاريخ الكثير من الأحداث التى نجحت بسبب حسن إدارتها ومنها التطورات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية والعسكرية .كما دون لنا الأحداث التى كان الفشل من نصيبها نتيجة لسوء إدارة الأزمة أو الحدث أو عدم التواصل ووجود أتصال إدارى فعال لتحقيق لانسياب وتبادل المعلومات اللازمة ..
كما أن تدوين التاريخ أو ذاكرة الشعوب نوع من أنواع الإدارة فقد حفظوا لنا فى أرشيفهم مجريات الأمور بسلبياتها وإيجابياتها وتجاربها. لذا فقد تعلمنا أن ندرس الماضي لنستفيد بتجاربه  في حاضرنا ولنترك للجيل القادم ما يستفيد منه من خبرات فى معالجة المشاكل والأزمات بجميع أنواعها وإدارتها الإدارة السليمة . وهذا كله فى رأى يدخل فى علم الإدارة الحديث .
 وفى رأى الذى تعلمته من غيرى أن الإدارة هي تحقيق الوقائع الإيجابية والسلبية وتنظيم مادتها والوقوف على أسبابها وما أدت اليه وكيفية معالجتها وإيصال المعلومة لمن يأتى بعدنا بكل تفاصيلها وتحليلها والربط بينها ثم استخلاص النتائج بهدف تحسين مهارات من يقع على عاتقهم  مسئولية إدارة الأزمات حيث أن إدارتهم الواعية تثمر فى  رفع وترسيخ مستوى الكفاية الانتاجية في العمل وتعزيز المهارات الفردية لتقليص حجم المشكلات الخاصة بالعمل ودورة رأس المال وتنظيم الافراد وتنمية قدرات الرؤساء وتحفيز الجميع وتأهيلهم للحصول على فرص أكبر للترقي.
هنا يأتى دور الموارد البشرية فى تعزيز المهارات التي تؤدي إلى وضع خطط التطوير وتنميته بأسلوب ناجح فأهمية العنصر البشري اعتباره الركيزه الاساسية للتنمية على المستويين الفردي والمؤسسي .كما أن مهارة الإدارة  في مجال التنفيذ تجنبنا الأزمات والكوارث وهذا التنفيذ يجب أن يصاحبه  الدعم من قبل القادة لمن يعملون تحت قيادتهم    في مجال حل المشكلات في ظل الأهداف المحددة.
وإدارة الأزمات تشمل إدارة الوقت كمورد لا يمكن تعويضه فاستغلال الوقت بشكل فعال يقلل الوقت الضائع ويعظم الانتاجية وصولاً إلى تحقيق الهدف الأستراتيجى كما تشمل حل المشكلات واتخاذ القرارات وتحفيز فرق العمل وإكسابهم مهارات الاتصا ل ومهارات العرض والتقديم وفنون البيع مما يحقق الخدمة المتميزة يفوق متطلبات وتوقعات العملاء وكذا مهارة التغييرتحت ضغوط بالتعامل الايجابي مع هذه الضغوط ومسبباتها وكيفية معالجتها. وكذا المهارات التفاوضية وتطوير خدمة العملاء 
كما أن الأجتماعات التى تعقد بين جميع المستويات يجب أن تخضع إلى تدريب يهدف إلى أكساب العاملين المنهارة فى  إدارة الاجتماعات بما يحقق الأهداف المحددة لها .
ونرى حالياً ونقرأ عن كثير من المؤسسات التى تواجه خسائر بسبب سياستها المتبعة تجاه المخزون لذا يجب  تطوير مهارات العاملين بالمفاهيم والمعارف الحديثة في إدارة المخزون  بتخطيط وتنظيم جيد وفقاً  للدورة المستندية .
كما أن أفة الإدارة المصرية هى الإدارة المركزية لذا يجب تعلم  اللامركزية فى الإدارة وتفويض الصلاحيات لتبسيط وإعداد الصف الثاني من العاملين المؤهلين .
أعتذر للإطالة وأرجو أن لا أكون قد خرجت عن الموضوع الأساسى وأحييك بشدة فقد نسخت الموضوع لأستفيد به وأفيد به غيرى خاصة أنى على مشارف الخروج للتقاعد .دمت بخير ابو سكندر العزيز

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]        أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نــادر

                              أخى القدير سيد جعيتم


                   كما تفضلتم بالشرح الوافى والمفيد عن الأزمة وتفاقمها
             والفرق بينها وبين الكارثة وكيفية علاجها وأحتوائها وثبت من خلال الدراسات
                           والتجارب انها دوما تكون بسبب أدارة فاشلة 
                فى تناول الأزمات وعلاجها المعالجة الصحيحة وأعتناق تلك الأدارات
                    بالسياسة المركزية وعدم الإقرار بتوزيع المهام على باقى العاملين بحجة الحفاظ
              على سير العمل بنجاح وأحتواء اى مشلكة قبل تفشيها
               الإدارة تعتبر نوعًا مميزًا من العمل الذي يختلف عن الأعمال الأخرى لما له من أهمية
            في إنجاح الأعمال ولهذا ازداد الاهتمام بدراسة الإدارة وشخصية المدير
            وإن من المتفق عليه أن السبب الرئيس لفشل الأعمال يرجع إلى سوء الإدارة .
        ولسوء الإدارة مظاهر إن وجدت فليعلم أن هذه المؤسسة أو المشروع آيل إلى السقوط والانتهاء ما لم يتدارك الأمر ومن هذه المظاهر :
-    -         عدم التوازن في النمو والتوسع غير المدروس .

-         غياب روح الفريق الواحد بين العاملين .

-         عدم الاهتمام وأداء الوظائف الإدارية من تخطيط وتنظيم وتوجيه وتنسيق ورقابة .

-         عدم الاعتماد على الأسس العلمية في اختيار العاملين .

-         عدم الاهتمام بالمعلومات وإهمال الاحتفاظ بسجلات كاملة ودقيقة ومنتظمة .

وترجع أسباب فشل المؤسسات إلى عوامل خارجية وداخلية وكلها مرتبطة بسوء الإدارة 
                  فمن العوامل الداخلية::
-         وجود مدير تنفيذي متصلب يرفض تبني سياسات جديدة
              ومحبط للمواهب الإدارية الشابة عن طريق إهمال مقترحاتها للتطوير

-         التغير العشوائي في الإدارات والقيادات لا يستند إلى منطق في الأساليب الإدارية .

-     عدم وضوح الهدف الذي يؤدي إلى فقدان الاتجاه الموحد . 
         فإذا علم ما سبق تبين بوضوح أهمية صلاح الإدارة ومعنى التساهل في إسناد الأعمال والمشاريع  لمن لا يعلم عن الإدارة سوى اسمها أو ممن لا يرغب في الإصلاح والتغير وألِف التفرد بالقرار . 

وأن من العجب العجاب أن يُترك ذوو التخصصات وتسند الأمور إلى الاسفنجيات والببغاوات 

                شكرا أخى اسكندرانى لهذا الموضوع المفيد والهام وشكرى للمجهود المبذول

                وتحيتى لإضافة الأستاذ سيد جعيتم المميزة

                     وسأعود للمتابعة والأستزادة

                            مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــى


    [/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
لمسه
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 




> لذا فإن مواجهة الأزمات والوعي بها يعد أمرا ضروريا
>  لتفادي المزيد من الخسائر المادية والمعنوية


بالاعداد الجيد بتدريب القادة  على ادارة الازمات ومواجهتها 

ورفع كفاءتهم الاداريه 

يكون بالفعل  حماية  للمنظمة ايا كانت فى مواجه الازمة 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكر لك متابعتك الكريمه 

وحضورك العطر 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 

شعاع من نور 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 





> أفتكر أكتر حاجة كانت بتنجح معانا..استراتيجية فرق تسد


للاسف الشديد 
انجح سياسة للوصول الى ضرب ان تعاون او تكتل او اتحاد  او تحالفات 




> استراتيجية التجزئه 
> تعتمد هذه الاستراتيجية على دراسة وتحليل
> العوامل المكونة للازمة 
> والقوى المؤثرة فيها وخاصة في الازمات الكبير والقوية 
> حيث يمكن تحويلها آلي ازمات صغيرة 
> ذات ضغوط اقل مما يسهل التعامل معها 
> ويمكن هنا خلق تعارض في المصالح 
> بين الاجزاء الكبير للازمة والصراع على قيادة الاجزاء
> واستمالتها وتقديم اغراءات لضرب التحالفات


فى هذا الموقف حيكون امامنا كمحللين للازمة 

موقفين متضادين 

موقف اتحاد او تحالف قوى  ضد القيادة 
وعادة يحدث هذا الامر فى الاتحادات او الاحزاب او تحالفات

ونضرب مثال للتوضيح 

نسمع حاليا فى بعض الاماكن عن اضرابات واعتصامات  لرفع الاجور 

هذا الموقف يمثل اتجاهين 

موقف الادارة فى عدم رفع الاجور 

ضد 

موقف النقابة او اتحاد العاملين  رفع الاجور 


سيكون على الادارة اتباع موقف استراتيجية التجزئة 
محاولة استمالة بعض قيادات التحالف لضرب قوتهم واتحادهم 
تفتيت المشكلة الى عدة مشكلات صغيرة 
تقديم بعض التنازلات التى ترضى البعض للخروج من التحالف 
او تقديم عرض يرضى طرف  ولا يرضى الطرف الاخر 
 لتحقيق تضارب المصالح 
منح القيادات بعض الامتيازات لاستمالتهم 

لكن هذا الاسلوب يمكن ببساطة افشاله بامر بسيط ويسير 
هو الثقة واستمرار الاتحاد وعدم الالتفات الى كل المثيرات الخارجيه 

لكن 
للاسف الشديد نحن ينقصنا هذه الثقة 
وينقصنا الكثير من ادراك قيمة التعاون والاتحاد 
والعمل بروح فريق واحد 

اشكرك على مشاركتك القوية 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى وصديقى الأستاذ الفاضل / نادر
> من حوالى ثلاثين سنة كانت توجد فى مصر شركة ناجحة جداً أسمها شركة الجوت المصرية وكان مبنى الإدارة فى الشركة لا يضم أكثر من اربعة حجرات وبعد النجاح قفز على رأس إدارة الشركة أحد المسنودين فجعل مبنى الإدارة أكبر من مبانى المصانع وأختار أهل الثقة وطرد أهل الخبرة فكانت النتيجة أن المصنع اصبح خاسر .
> أسوق هذا المثل للتدليل على أهمية الإدارة وأن يكون القائمين عليها على دراية تامة بفنونها وأزماتها وكيفية إدارتها للوصول بالمؤسسة أو الشركة لبر الأمان ثم تحقيق نجاحات أكبر .
> وقد واجهت بعض الأزمات فى مكان عملى الحالى فأنا مسئول عن التخطيط ومتابعة التشغيل فى شركتى وقد سعيت فعلاً لتثقيف نفسى بحضور دورات متخصصة فى مجال الإدارة .وتعلمت من الدراسة النظرية والواقع العملى أن مجال تطوير أنظمة الإدارة والمهارات الإدارية وإدارة الأزمات مرتبط أرتباط مباشر بعلم بنظم التدريب وبناء فريق العمل المتكامل  الذى يجيد  المهارات القيادية . وهذا العلم وأن كان مستحدثاً بمعنى تدريسه وجعله علم مستقل  بذاته إلا أنه قديم فمنذ أن وطأت قدم الإنسان على الأرض بدأت الأزمات التى تحتاج لإدارة وأذكر أن حاثة طمع قابيل فى زوجة أخيه هابيل كانت أول الأزمات على الأرض تلاها كارثة القتل التى لم يفلح قابيل فى إدارتها وأسترشد بالغراب .( ارجو أن لا يكون التشبيه بعيداً )
> وهنا يجب  التعريف بماهية الأزمة وكيفية نشوءها  ودورة حياتها و طرق إدارتها والتخطيط الناجح للتعامل معها وهذا ما وضحته أنت فى موضوعك ببراعة وتكامل .
> ومن أهم الوظائف وظيفة تقييم أداء العاملين في مختلف قطاعات العمل وصولاً إلى استخدام أمثل للموارد و هذه الوظيفة بصفة خاصة تحتاج أن يكون القائمين عليها على أعلى قدر من النزاهة.
> وقد سجل لنا التاريخ الكثير من الأحداث التى نجحت بسبب حسن إدارتها ومنها التطورات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية والعسكرية .كما دون لنا الأحداث التى كان الفشل من نصيبها نتيجة لسوء إدارة الأزمة أو الحدث أو عدم التواصل ووجود أتصال إدارى فعال لتحقيق لانسياب وتبادل المعلومات اللازمة ..
> كما أن تدوين التاريخ أو ذاكرة الشعوب نوع من أنواع الإدارة فقد حفظوا لنا فى أرشيفهم مجريات الأمور بسلبياتها وإيجابياتها وتجاربها. لذا فقد تعلمنا أن ندرس الماضي لنستفيد بتجاربه  في حاضرنا ولنترك للجيل القادم ما يستفيد منه من خبرات فى معالجة المشاكل والأزمات بجميع أنواعها وإدارتها الإدارة السليمة . وهذا كله فى رأى يدخل فى علم الإدارة الحديث .
>  وفى رأى الذى تعلمته من غيرى أن الإدارة هي تحقيق الوقائع الإيجابية والسلبية وتنظيم مادتها والوقوف على أسبابها وما أدت اليه وكيفية معالجتها وإيصال المعلومة لمن يأتى بعدنا بكل تفاصيلها وتحليلها والربط بينها ثم استخلاص النتائج بهدف تحسين مهارات من يقع على عاتقهم  مسئولية إدارة الأزمات حيث أن إدارتهم الواعية تثمر فى  رفع وترسيخ مستوى الكفاية الانتاجية في العمل وتعزيز المهارات الفردية لتقليص حجم المشكلات الخاصة بالعمل ودورة رأس المال وتنظيم الافراد وتنمية قدرات الرؤساء وتحفيز الجميع وتأهيلهم للحصول على فرص أكبر للترقي.
> ...




استاذى الفاضل 
سيد جعيتم 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اجلت الرد على مشاركتك كثيرا وكثيرا وكثيرا 
متعمدا 
حتى استطيع ان اقراء  واتمتع بكل كلمة وكل جزء فيها 

وابحث عن رد عليها 

لكنى بكل صدق وامانة 

لا اجد ما ارد به 

فهى ترقى الى مستوى محاضرة  متكاملة 

من استاذ متمكن من مادته  وادواته 

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة 

التى استفدت انا شخصيا منها 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نــادر
> 
> أخى القدير سيد جعيتم
> 
> 
> كما تفضلتم بالشرح الوافى والمفيد عن الأزمة وتفاقمها
> والفرق بينها وبين الكارثة وكيفية علاجها وأحتوائها وثبت من خلال الدراسات
> والتجارب انها دوما تكون بسبب أدارة فاشلة 
> فى تناول الأزمات وعلاجها المعالجة الصحيحة وأعتناق تلك الأدارات
> ...




اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اسعدنى وجودك وتشريفك للموضوع 

وثناءك على الموضوع وقيمته العلمية 

اما اضافتك القيمة للموضوع 

وتناوك لعيوب الادارة 

وشرحك الوافى لاسباب هذه العيوب 

فهو جدير ان يكون موضوع مستقل 

اشكرك عليه 

لقد استفدت منه واستفاد كل من قرائه

دمتى دايما بكل خير

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك إسكندراني
 :y: 

ولي عودة لقراءة متأنيه  :Cool:

----------


## نغم جديد

[frame="7 60"]      [B]   أستاذى العزيز نــــــــــــــــادر


             جميل جدا الموضوع وطريقة عرضع رائعه

           سهلت عليه كتير القراءه المتأنيه والفهم وأستفدت

          كثيرا من الموضوع ومشاركات الأعضاء بالموضوع

         حضرتك حقيقى ماشاء الله بكل موضوعاتك متميزه

          حقيقى الف شكر على مجهودك والفايده التى تحققت لى




                ود بلا حد ورقيق الأمنيات[/B[/frame]]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مفهوم الازمة 
> 
> يؤدي الخلط بين المقصود بالازمة والمشكلة والكارثة 
> الي سوء التخطيط لمواجهة الازمات
> نتيجة للتهوين من الامر آو عدم اعطائه الاهتمام اللازم والكافي 
> 
> وقبل تعريف الازمة سنعرف المشكلة ثم نحدد مفهوم الازمة واسبابها 
> 
>  مفهوم المشكلة 
> ...


 :f2: 

*عزيزى اسكندرانى*
*موضوع زخرفته وديكوره رائع ولكن*
*والسؤال الملح أيهما أهم الشكل؟ أم المضمون؟*
*للأسف ما قدمته خالى من المصطلحات الأجنبية باللغة الإنجليزية*

*بعد قراءتى السريعة لما قدمت أنا تأكدت لماذا نحن هنا فى مصر مشاكلنا تتراكم ولا حلول لها لأننا لانبحث عن السبب الجذرى لمشاكلنا (والذى لم تذكره أبدا فيما قدمت) وأيضا أننا لا نستعمل التحليل السبب الجذرى لتحليل مشاكلنا حلا ينتج عنه عدم تكرار حدوث هذه المشاكل مرة أخرى*
*Root Cause Analysis* 
*What is it?*

*تحليل السبب الجذرى* 
*عزيزى اسكندرانى*
*ما هو مفهومك نحو الإنهيار Failure و الكارثة Catastropheوما الفرق بينهما؟*
*والأمرنفسه ينطبق أيضا على المشكلة Problem والأزمة Crisis*
*وأحد كبار المتخصصين العالميين فى مجال تخصصى أكد أن 90% من الإنهيارات نتيجة التآكل سببه الجذرى عدم الإلمام بالأسياسيات*
*و فى المرات القادمة تبقى تكبر بنط صلب الموضوع*
*مع كل حبى وتقديرى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
ابو يوسف
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اسعدنى وجودك وتشريفك للموضوع 

واعجابك به 

ومنتظر عودتك دائما 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
نغم جديد
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على كلماتك الكريمة 

وبالفعل مشاركات الاخوه اضافت له الكثير من الثراء والقيمه 

اشكر لك متابعتك الكريمه 

وحضورك العطر 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

استاذى الفاضل 
دكتور جمال الشربينى
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على النصيحه الغاليه 

حضرتك سألتنى سؤال 



> والسؤال الملح أيهما أهم الشكل؟ أم المضمون؟


واجابتى هى ان 
المضمون اهم بالفعل من الشكل وهو جوهر الموضوع 

واسمح لى ان اسال حضرتك سؤال 

هل  المصطلحات الأجنبية باللغة الإنجليزية 
 هى التى تجعل للموضوع قيمه فى مضمونه  ؟؟

واطمع ان نستفيد من حضرتك بموضوع عن 

تحليل السبب الجذرى

حتى نتعلم من حضرتك  ومن  علمك الغزير 

ويشرفنى  انتظار موضوعك

----------


## محمد محسن محمود

شكرا لك على مفهوم الأزمة  
وياريت نقدر نخرج من مجموع الأزمات اللي احنا فيها

----------

